# Pyramid Guitar ??? yes that's the brand name



## Olesquir

Hey everyone, a couple of month ago, i bought a thin hollowbody guitar with the the name '' Pyramid'' on the headstrock. The guitar is in very nice shape and it is fun to play. On the back plate, it's written ''Made in japan'' but there is no serial number, no other information about who made it and when.

I search on the net with the brand name and I contacted a few sites such as Myrareguitar.com to have more info on my guitar but nobody can really help me. I'm asking to the forum if anyone ever saw that brand and if you have info to share. the only thing i know is the guitar was made in the beginning of the 60's. There are 2 pickup and one switch ON/OFF for each pickup, a master volume and a master tone knob. I'd like to put a pic with my thread but i don't know how to do it.


----------



## dcole

Got pictures?


----------



## rollingdam

I remember them...but then I am old.


----------



## Tarbender

Had one in high school... circa '68


----------



## High/Deaf

I think this was the brand of guitar that tried to get its customers to have 5 friends each buy one. And those 5 guys would each get 5 friends to buy one. And so on. Apparently, it didn't work - haven't heard of them since.


----------



## Olesquir

i'd like to put pics but it's not clear how to do it


----------



## greco

Send me a PM and I'll send you me email address. You can then email the pics to me and I'll post them for you.


Posting pictures to the forum
This might be of some help. I'd type everything out in detail, but I'm a bit busy. In addition, I type 8 words (long ones though) per hour.


----------



## Olesquir

Well, i don't have an URL for my pics so ... no pics. sorry


----------



## greco

Olesquir said:


> Well, i don't have an URL for my pics so ... no pics. sorry


Can you email the pics to me (as attachments) ?

Do you know how to do a "Conversation" (AKA "Private Message") so that I can give you my email address without posting it in a public forum ...and.. BTW...trusting that you won't give it to anyone?


----------



## Frenchy99

Dont know if this might help but I have this guitar named Pyramid:


Japan made but I never figured out who made it either...


----------



## Olesquir

The logo seem to be the same. If you can have a zoom it will be easier to see. Nice guitar by the way.


----------



## Olesquir

greco said:


> Can you email the pics to me (as attachments) ?
> 
> Do you know how to do a "Conversation" (AKA "Private Message") so that I can give you my email address without posting it in a public forum ...and.. BTW...trusting that you won't give it to anyone?


Never did a AKA but i'm very interested to send you the pics cause it's the first time then sombody show me another pyramid!


----------



## Olesquir

greco said:


> Can you email the pics to me (as attachments) ?
> 
> Do you know how to do a "Conversation" (AKA "Private Message") so that I can give you my email address without posting it in a public forum ...and.. BTW...trusting that you won't give it to anyone?


 Please show me how to do it. I'd like to send you some pics.


----------



## greco

I will send you a "conversation" with my email address.
You send me pics of your guitar as attachments in an email.
Look in "Inbox" at the top right hand side of the this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco

"Conversation" (private message) has been sent to you.


----------



## Steadfastly

Posting pics are easy. Go to Photobucket.com and upload your pics from your computer. When that is done, click on the pic in Photobucket and click on the box on the right titled IMG. Then copy this in your post. See the example below.

*SHARE THIS PHOTO *


Email & IM

Direct








" data-clipboard-target="linksModule_ccinput_2" >HTML







" >

IMG


----------



## greco

Steadfastly said:


> Posting pics are easy.


Maybe it is, but none of your pics are showing on my computer.


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


> Maybe it is, but none of your pics are showing on my computer.


That's because I didn't post any pics. I did a copy and post of a screen shot from Photobucket which I am guessing did not show up on my post. That happens sometimes on some websites and that, I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Guest

Try this link. Posting pics.


----------



## greco

Posting pics for @Olesquir


----------



## vadsy

This is something out of the Teisco camp,.., Fujigen factory?


----------



## Tone Chaser

I have never seen this one. My guess is sixties, by looking at the trem, bridge and pups. The cover for the bridge is missing. My old Galaxy had similar appointments. Yours looks older.

I like it. How does it play? Is it a feedback machine?


----------



## Jamdog

There was a project pyramid guitar on kijiji Montréal a few weeks back. In red but like this one. Missing hardware, same headstock. 

The guy claimed 60s. Don't know how true it was. Didn't find much more.


----------



## mhammer

Pyramid, Apollo, Kent, Goya, and Teisco guitars were often the brands carried in the Miracle Marts of my youth, and the guitars I lusted after. _*Very*_ 1966.

I did own a Pyramid ES-335 copy around 1991, but sold it. Like an Epi Casino, it lacked a centre block, which made it howl-ey. However, I managed to wangle (and glue) a partial centre-block under the bridge that helped to improve sustain and reduce some of the feedback.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Many of the old guitars like this had an old shirt or some rags stuffed in them, where the block should be.

You know, a mojo infusion device.


----------



## mhammer

Tone Chaser said:


> Many of the old guitars like this had an old shirt or some rags stuffed in them, where the block should be.
> 
> You know, a mojo infusion device.


Though let's be clear about this, NOT when they were in the display case in the store!


----------



## Tone Chaser

It is humorous to me because I lived through many guitars like this. It was not uncommon to be handed a semi acoustic guitar, and the rag was starting to show a little. Perhaps even smell a little.


----------



## Olesquir

vadsy said:


> This is something out of the Teisco camp,.., Fujigen factory?


I contacted them and they told me it was probably their product but they are not sure of it. And it was not possible to have old pics or anything from them. They told me that was secret .... The last owner was an old man, more then 80 and he told me he bought the guitar around 1971 and the guitar was already 6 or 7 years old. So it was built around 1963 - 1964. 

As you can see, the original pick guard is missing. I'd like to make one or buy one but i don't know where to start.


----------



## Olesquir

Tone Chaser said:


> I have never seen this one. My guess is sixties, by looking at the trem, bridge and pups. The cover for the bridge is missing. My old Galaxy had similar appointments. Yours looks older.
> 
> I like it. How does it play? Is it a feedback machine?


Very fun to play pluged or not. The neck is narrow but the slide is very easy and the tremolo give some kind of hawaiian sound. The 2 pickup are still working.


----------



## Olesquir

greco said:


> Posting pics for @Olesquir
> 
> View attachment 66281
> View attachment 66289
> View attachment 66305


Thanks for every thing for my pics.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Did you try cleaning the pots, switches, input, etc. ?
Can you visually see if the wires are still connected, particularly at the input?


----------



## Frenchy99

Jamdog said:


> There was a project pyramid guitar on kijiji Montréal a few weeks back. In red but like this one. Missing hardware, same headstock.
> 
> The guy claimed 60s. Don't know how true it was. Didn't find much more.


Yup, I picked it up for $30. Early 60`s and exactly the same as this one but mine had no name on it.


----------



## Olesquir

Tone Chaser said:


> Did you try cleaning the pots, switches, input, etc. ?
> Can you visually see if the wires are still connected, particularly at the input?


Yes, all the wires are still connected and everything is working. I clean the surface of the guitar, changed the strings and I put some lemon oil on the fretboard and I clean the bridge cause there was a lot of dust in the rolls but I didn't touch the switches nor the input because it's working and it is very old. I'm scare to broke it... and i'm not too good with all that.


----------



## Olesquir

Frenchy99 said:


> Yup, I picked it up for $30. Early 60`s and exactly the same as this one but mine had no name on it.


Did you buy it new and do you remember the name of the store where you bought it?


----------



## Frenchy99

Olesquir said:


> Did you buy it new and do you remember the name of the store where you bought it?


I mean that I'm the guy who bought it a few weeks ago to put it back together... I have lots of old Teisco guitars like this. mostly for decoration purpose. I fixed them up. This is not the first one I have that is like yours. They came with all type of weird names on them back in the day and sold in Wolworth, Wise. ect,....


----------



## Olesquir

I'd like to make or buy a pickguard for it. Any idea from where to begin?


----------



## alwaysflat

Check Allparts, eeebay etc .. you might be able to get a 335 pickguard you can modify for your pickup spacing. 
Otherwise , make a paper/cardboard template and get some material , brackets online. 
I saw a Sorrento looked the same. I have same looking pickups on my Framus, I expect sourced form Japan.
Nice looking guitar.


----------



## Guest

Olesquir said:


> I'd like to *make* or buy a pickguard for it. Any idea from where to begin?


I bought a piece of plexiglass at my local Canadian Tire. Cut to shape and paint the backside.


----------



## Joe-Bin

mhammer said:


> Pyramid, Apollo, Kent, Goya, and Teisco guitars were often the brands carried in the Miracle Marts of my youth, and the guitars I lusted after. _*Very*_ 1966.
> 
> I did own a Pyramid ES-335 copy around 1991, but sold it. Like an Epi Casino, it lacked a centre block, which made it howl-ey. However, I managed to wangle (and glue) a partial centre-block under the bridge that helped to improve sustain and reduce some of the feedback.





Tone Chaser said:


> Many of the old guitars like this had an old shirt or some rags stuffed in them, where the block should be.
> 
> You know, a mojo infusion device.


Check out this youtube video. This guy has an interesting way of dealing with the feedback problem.


----------



## Tone Chaser

The guy in the video is going to extremes. I would just find a nice thick, dense, piece of foam that has some egg crating on it. I would just jam a piece in through the pickup hole and experiment. Either between the pickups, under the pickups, or all three. A nice block of dense foam just might do it. We did not have this kind of product, easily available, or even available at all in the sixties. If it was, it wasn't common.


----------



## Guest

I once bought an old hollow body with a towel stuffed into it.
Sounded dead unplugged, but, didn't feedback going through an amp.


----------



## Olesquir

laristotle said:


> I bought a piece of plexiglass at my local Canadian Tire. Cut to shape and paint the backside.
> 
> View attachment 67169


How about the bracket. i'd like to have a good looking one.


----------



## Guest

Olesquir said:


> How about the bracket. i'd like to have a good looking one.


lol. I agree. I used a scrap piece of sheet metal there just to finish the project.


----------



## Olesquir

Another thing, in the beginning of the 80's, in the province of Québec, the police told to people to put a number on there valuable, such as the licence number to prevent theftl and that's what the last owner did on my Pyramid guitar... Yep, there's his licence number on the back of the head of the guitar but in the paint only and not in the wood.

I was tinking of sending the neck to take off the number but i'm not sure if I should do it. I don't want to loss the original look of the guitar.

Any idea guys?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

FUJIGEN HOLLOWBODY 1967 | guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## 4Aaron GE

Olesquir said:


> How about the bracket. i'd like to have a good looking one.


You could just jump on ebay and buy one for a couple of bucks.


----------



## stratoblaster

My first guitar was a Pyramid, a one pick up cherry red bought from Peoples credit Jewelers for $23.00 in Toronto.
A friend smashed the guitar which at the time freaked me out, then I spent from 1995 to now looking for one. In that time I became a Fujigen endorser and the guy came from Japan to visit me. I showed him the Pyramid I bought, and he confirmed they were made at the fujigen factory, looked like many other guitars circa 1965-70

Pyramid was a guitar pretty well exclusive to Canada, a lot of them were in Montreal and they were sold cheap at the smaller Mom and Pop stores and guitar teaching studios. Many of them made their way across Canada, mostly to Toronto. I bought my 4 pickup 5 years ago in pretty well mint condition with case from its original owner. It has a string dampener and a vibrato, sounds pretty raw and has a really tiny neck. The body shape was the same as my original, but this one has the 4 pickups, hope this all helps, and yes I am old. Tried to post the pics, cannot see link...anyone?


----------



## knight_yyz

If you want a custom pick guard made I would recommend you email Dan at Mojo Axe. You can send him the measurements and he will even age it and the bracket for you. Won't be cheap though. I had him make me one for my Greco Ultrathin

Now that photo bucket want's an arm and a leg to host photos I just upload directly now. Click on the upload a file button and select the file you want to open

Here's a photo of my custom guard made by Dan at Mojo Axe


----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## cheezyridr

the internet is over 20 years old and there are people out there who still don't know how to post a pic. sorry but you get no sympathy from me. it stopped being new tech a hell of along time ago. bb code hasn't changed the entire time. it's a lack of effort. how old were those people before they stopped asking mom to tie their shoes?


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> the internet is over 20 years old and there are people out there who still don't know how to post a pic. sorry but you get no sympathy from me. it stopped being new tech a hell of along time ago. bb code hasn't changed the entire time. it's a lack of effort. how old were those people before they stopped asking mom to tie their shoes?


This is Canada. Here we help those who need it. You need help with empathy.


----------



## cheezyridr

Player99 said:


> This is Canada. Here we help those who need it. You need help with empathy.



hardly. 
ever hear the saying about give a man a fish he eats for day, teach him how to fish he eats forever?

what you are doing is not called helping it's called enabling


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> hardly.
> ever hear the saying about give a man a fish he eats for day, teach him how to fish he eats forever?
> 
> what you are doing is not called helping it's called enabling


I feel sorry for you.


----------



## cheezyridr

Player99 said:


> I feel sorry for you.


then send me money. that should make you feel better.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> then send me money. that should make you feel better.


Is PayPal gift OK?


----------



## bluesmanbill

Olesquir said:


> Hey everyone, a couple of month ago, i bought a thin hollowbody guitar with the the name '' Pyramid'' on the headstrock. The guitar is in very nice shape and it is fun to play. On the back plate, it's written ''Made in japan'' but there is no serial number, no other information about who made it and when.
> 
> I search on the net with the brand name and I contacted a few sites such as Myrareguitar.com to have more info on my guitar but nobody can really help me. I'm asking to the forum if anyone ever saw that brand and if you have info to share. the only thing i know is the guitar was made in the beginning of the 60's. There are 2 pickup and one switch ON/OFF for each pickup, a master volume and a master tone knob. I'd like to put a pic with my thread but i don't know how to do it.


Yes, I know the brand. I bought a Pyramid bass back in the mid 60s to play in our garage band. Cost about $67 back then at Miracle Mart dept. store if you know who they are? (Owned by the defunct Steinberg's food store chain in Montreal). It actually played fairly well, was made in Japan, but had really poor pickups so you needed a powerful amp to be heard. In those days, Japanese guitars were sold under many different brand names, and I suspect this was just one that was used by a Canadian distributor at the time, much like Vantage, Stage, etc. I worked for Jam Industries in Montreal for a while, and this was common practice with outfits like that. Hope that helps to satisfy your curiosity. I sold my bass to a guy in Laval, QC along with my B15 Ampeg amp--I'd buy them back if I could for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## bluesmanbill

Olesquir said:


> I contacted them and they told me it was probably their product but they are not sure of it. And it was not possible to have old pics or anything from them. They told me that was secret .... The last owner was an old man, more then 80 and he told me he bought the guitar around 1971 and the guitar was already 6 or 7 years old. So it was built around 1963 - 1964.
> 
> As you can see, the original pick guard is missing. I'd like to make one or buy one but i don't know where to start.


Best bet is to make one--I have not been able to find anything related to Pyramid guitar for years despite many on line searches. As a retired luthier, I can tell you it's pretty simple to make one, if you have the patience and the time.


----------



## bluesmanbill

Speaking of Pyramid Guitars reminded me of another Brand label that was selling around the same time called Efkay. Does anybody have any information on them? My buddy still owns one that was a small LP style body with a Fender style 6 in line knockoff headstock. It has really nice maple veneer finish and a set neck if I recall well. Once again I suspect one of the local Canadian distributors located in Montreal had these imported from Japan at the time around 1963 to 1966.


----------



## PaulFox

Interested to hear that Pyramid guitars were exclusive to Canada. I'm in the UK and I've just bought a pyramid copy of a Vox teardrop. I'd never heard of them and my searches for information has brought me to this forum. QUOTE="stratoblaster, post: 1479961, member: 10045"]My first guitar was a Pyramid, a one pick up cherry red bought from Peoples credit Jewelers for $23.00 in Toronto.
A friend smashed the guitar which at the time freaked me out, then I spent from 1995 to now looking for one. In that time I became a Fujigen endorser and the guy came from Japan to visit me. I showed him the Pyramid I bought, and he confirmed they were made at the fujigen factory, looked like many other guitars circa 1965-70

Pyramid was a guitar pretty well exclusive to Canada, a lot of them were in Montreal and they were sold cheap at the smaller Mom and Pop stores and guitar teaching studios. Many of them made their way across Canada, mostly to Toronto. I bought my 4 pickup 5 years ago in pretty well mint condition with case from its original owner. It has a string dampener and a vibrato, sounds pretty raw and has a really tiny neck. The body shape was the same as my original, but this one has the 4 pickups, hope this all helps, and yes I am old. Tried to post the pics, cannot see link...anyone?[/QUOTE]
I


----------



## bluesmanbill

PaulFox said:


> Interested to hear that Pyramid guitars were exclusive to Canada. I'm in the UK and I've just bought a pyramid copy of a Vox teardrop. I'd never heard of them and my searches for information has brought me to this forum. QUOTE="stratoblaster, post: 1479961, member: 10045"]My first guitar was a Pyramid, a one pick up cherry red bought from Peoples credit Jewelers for $23.00 in Toronto.
> A friend smashed the guitar which at the time freaked me out, then I spent from 1995 to now looking for one. In that time I became a Fujigen endorser and the guy came from Japan to visit me. I showed him the Pyramid I bought, and he confirmed they were made at the fujigen factory, looked like many other guitars circa 1965-70
> 
> Pyramid was a guitar pretty well exclusive to Canada, a lot of them were in Montreal and they were sold cheap at the smaller Mom and Pop stores and guitar teaching studios. Many of them made their way across Canada, mostly to Toronto. I bought my 4 pickup 5 years ago in pretty well mint condition with case from its original owner. It has a string dampener and a vibrato, sounds pretty raw and has a really tiny neck. The body shape was the same as my original, but this one has the 4 pickups, hope this all helps, and yes I am old. Tried to post the pics, cannot see link...anyone?


I[/QUOTE]

Simply for nostalgic reasons, if I could find a Pyramid bass like the one I had in the 60s and sold around 1970, I'd probably buy it. The one I had was a reddish sunburst to black loosely based on a Fender P bass but it played pretty well and sounded fine with my old Ampeg b15 amp. I think the body style was more like a Fender Jaguar if I recall correctly.


----------



## bluesmanbill

I checked out Fujigen--seems they've come a long way from the stuff they made in the 60s check out the video with history and factory tour:


----------



## Rozz

Hi guys/gals, I know this thread is old, but I thought I would chime in anyway.

I owned a Pyramid like the white one pictured and I was searching for a pic, which brought me here. The Pyramid was my first guitar; I got it new when I was 12 years old in 1967. My parents bought it for me from the Royal Conservatory of Music in Calgary where I took lessons. This was the most popular of the electrics they sold because 'you didn't need an amp'. My parents had no idea if I would continue so they were looking to minimize their investment.

To the gentleman who was looking to restore the guitar's pickguard (if still interested) the pickguard was a tortoise shell plastic that looked like the old Fender picks of the day.

Thanks for reading and cheers,
R


----------



## Jurgen Stempler

.


----------



## Jurgen Stempler

.


----------



## BlueGlide

Hi, here is my ''new'' pyramid guitar.
Went to buy a fender and I had a good deal for both.
It looks all original and all the info I found was here so I registered to add pictures to the thread.
It plays great and everything is working fine. I only had to shim the neck to my liking.
I live 1.5h from Montreal, I bought from the family of the first owner.


----------



## Jeff Read

Frenchy99 said:


> Dont know if this might help but I have this guitar named Pyramid:
> 
> 
> Japan made but I never figured out who made it either...


Nice! I have this same guitar although I lost the tail piece/vibrato. Got it back in the mid 60’s. New, paid $29.99 Cdn. At Miracle Mart
Also have a Pyramid 12 string Rickenbaker One of my first guitar purchases. I think I paid $129.Cdn back in the mid 60’s. Sold by Simpson’s. I had also added in a fuzz box to the Violin 6 string , since yanked back out


----------



## stratoblaster

I had a Pyramid guitar when I was thirteen, it had one pickup, the cost was $29.00 I have one I got a few years ago from Montreal in great shape circa 1965 three pickup, string mute and vibrato with case.


----------



## bluesmanbill

Rozz said:


> Hi guys/gals, I know this thread is old, but I thought I would chime in anyway.
> 
> I owned a Pyramid like the white one pictured and I was searching for a pic, which brought me here. The Pyramid was my first guitar; I got it new when I was 12 years old in 1967. My parents bought it for me from the Royal Conservatory of Music in Calgary where I took lessons. This was the most popular of the electrics they sold because 'you didn't need an amp'. My parents had no idea if I would continue so they were looking to minimize their investment.
> 
> To the gentleman who was looking to restore the guitar's pickguard (if still interested) the pickguard was a tortoise shell plastic that looked like the old Fender picks of the day.
> 
> Thanks for reading and cheers,
> R


We are all growing old if we are looking the days of buying Pyramid Guitars LOL! I'm now a retired luthier (my last career before retiring) formerly from Montreal. A challenge for me would be to find a Pyramid Bass like the one I bought around '65 or '66 and turned it into a real player's guitar! But looks like that's not likely to happen any time soon...


----------



## brentgbarry

Olesquir said:


> Hey everyone, a couple of month ago, i bought a thin hollowbody guitar with the the name '' Pyramid'' on the headstrock. The guitar is in very nice shape and it is fun to play. On the back plate, it's written ''Made in japan'' but there is no serial number, no other information about who made it and when.
> 
> I search on the net with the brand name and I contacted a few sites such as Myrareguitar.com to have more info on my guitar but nobody can really help me. I'm asking to the forum if anyone ever saw that brand and if you have info to share. the only thing i know is the guitar was made in the beginning of the 60's. There are 2 pickup and one switch ON/OFF for each pickup, a master volume and a master tone knob. I'd like to put a pic with my thread but i don't know how to do it.


----------



## tom_4181

Olesquir said:


> The logo seem to be the same. If you can have a zoom it will be easier to see. Nice guitar by the way.


 Just bought one myself and then questioned it myself no serial numbers , no nothing just a plan Jane guitar, but it looks 60’s cool ,,, can’t wait to Play it. Shoulders on mine more sculpted ,,, trying to send pic


----------

